# how soon after first appointment will it happen...?????!



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

hi all, 
me again!!

just wondering, I've got my first appointment with the doctor, on 4th may (as some of you will know) they told us as we are going to be using a doner, if we can pay all the money for the doner then, things will move quicker  

I was just wondering, what will happen after that first appointment?

How long will everything take?

Am so excited, but so impatient!

Thanks

xxxxx


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi sjay,
Are you using donor eggs or sperm? I would say it would move quite fast if you have had all your tests done and are ready to go. I am eggsharing (donating half my eggs) I had an appointment in November and could of started in jan, so it can't take long to get the recipent ready. But don't no how long your waiting list will be. Sorry I can't be more help. Good luck

Liz xx


----------

